# Why meat goats and not sheep??



## twoscoops (Aug 10, 2010)

Thinking of getting some goats, but wondering why goats and not sheep? Lamb is worth more but inputs are more? Just wondering if anyone has some input on the topic.

WES


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

IS lamb worth more??

I have tons of people asking for goat..top dollar, but nobody is interested in sheep, it may be the ethnic group is different here, but sheep aren't very popular.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

The flavor goat meat is more mild than sheep/lamb meat, IMO...it is more similar to beef which is something that most people are used to. Some people want lean red meat but don't like the strong flavor that sheep has.


----------



## Polarhug (Jul 1, 2010)

Which is weird cause I see Lamb for sale in the grocery... but no chevon. And 90% of people I talk to thinks I'm a ******* hick for trying to raise meat goats. But they wouldn't bat an eye at leg of lamb... This is they typical conversation:

"Goats? Why do you have goats?"
"We want to raise them for meat and milk and cause they are so dang fun."
"Ewww goat meat is grosss...I won't eat it" 
"...well have you tried it?"
"No, but its all gamey and tough"
"...here... try some!"
"No thanks, I don't like it."

/facepalm :angry:

"Well would you like to try some homemade goat cheese?"
"Ack, heavens no! We'll just buy $11lb pasturized Feta from the store and its like all gourmet and stuff - not twangy at all..."


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

goat cheese from the stores are nasty IMO... i've had fresh stuff and it's awesome. so people give goats a bad rep


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

meat goats are getting quite popular.... and I like the taste better than sheep....

Sheep need shearing ...as goats do not..... depending on what breed you have...

Sheep ..are more picky on foraging..... they ..do not get up in trees and brush ect... just eat ground wise....

are not as pet friendly....more stand offish... then goats... As goats ..can be very loving and are really smart....

their tails should be docked as goats do not..... for sanitary reasons..

_________________


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

toth boer goats said:


> meat goats are getting quite popular.... and I like the taste better than sheep....
> 
> Sheep need shearing ...as goats do not..... depending on what breed you have...
> 
> ...


This isn't true for all breeds. I have Katahdin hair sheep, and they can be quite friendly, if I'm outside my ewe Cali, loves to come up to me and have her head scratched, and get treats, etc. And hair sheep don't need their tails docked, and they browse on other stuff, although not quite as broad of a range as the goats, but they aren't as picky as the wool breeds. Plus the hair sheep don't need shearing of course. I haven't gotten to try the meat yet, but if I get a ram lamb this year, I plan on wethering him and putting him in the freezer (well if I can keep from getting attached, lol) And my Katahdins can also be milked even though they are technically a meat breed, I have seen some with comparable udders to the dairy goats. :wink:

Oh and sheep tend to be easier to contain, goats find any little hole they can to get out, but as long as they have plenty of stuff to graze on sheep are quite content to stay where they are put.


----------



## newtopygmies (May 26, 2010)

With me the choice was simple. Goats are quite common where I live. 
I had an old plant nursery that was neglected for years. It was overgrown with briars, honeysuckle, and all kinds of weeds. Goats like the very weeds that were giving me problems. I have about half of it cleaned up and all I have to do now is dispose of all the empty (and full) pots. 

I use goats instead of roundup. The roundup is not nearly as good as a goat and you can eat the goat later if you wish. 

I have had no problems keeping my goats inside the fence. They seem to be happy just where they are.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> meat goats are getting quite popular.... and I like the taste better than sheep....
> 
> Sheep need shearing ...as goats do not..... depending on what breed you have...
> 
> ...





> This isn't true for all breeds.


 Crissa... the question was... about sheep and goats....I assumed... it was the typical sheep....and I find these facts to be true with the typical sheep.....not the fancier kind... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I've had sheep, and the smell....phew! It's okay when freshly cooked and cooked right, but heat it up and you'll turn my stomach! Plus sheep is soooo greasy. Even when it's being butchered, it's so very greasy it's hard to get off of your hands. 

I haven't had goat meat though, so I can't say if it's good or not, but I know when a goat was butchered here last weekend, it didn't have a horrendous odor, was easier to butcher, and not greasy.

We raise goats because we're hoping our kids will try to get into 4-H/kids love the goats, and also to raise for meat. We can sell whethers for meat, as there is a huge hispanic population here, and they eat a lot of goat especially during special occassions.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

I will have both, so I will let you know later how I like/dislike the difference!

My sheep are Barbados, no wool, short hair and a meat breed.


----------



## Chi Chi (Mar 7, 2010)

Itchysmom how do the barbados sheep do in your climate? I thought the breed was so cute but my husband didn't think they would do well here in northern Minnesota. Are they hardy?


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i wanthair sheep one day.. they are sooo nifty... like.. hybrids almost


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Chi Chi: I do not have them yet, but the lady who is giving them to me lives here at the same elevation I am at..about 4,000 feet. We can get down to -40 below in the winter. She said she has had no problems with them so far. They will grow a winter coat in colder climates, which they shed out in the spring. As long as they have shelter from the wind and plenty of hay, they should do fine.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I used to have Blackbelly sheep and also meat goats - we got rid of the blackbelly as we LOVE the meat goats. When i did the boer cross - I would cross with a dairy so that I can do milk or meat - and it worked great for us!! 

Now i got rid of the crosses as I want a stricktly registered herd - even in my meats so that I can sell some for show or breeding to offset the cost of hay.


----------

